# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  need help to slice a model

## Akhilesh

hello need help for slicing a model 

as my printer is printing it abnormally,


can you slice it for me please?

i have attached the stl

im using formbot t rex 2 3d printer and pla filament

----------


## fred_dot_u

I won't be slicing it for you, but I dumped the file into Meshmixer to discover that it's completely "inside-out" in that all the surfaces have reversed normals. Meshmixer fixed most of them, then I did an Edit, Create Solid which fixed almost all the rest of the problems, but a few remained. For grins and giggles, I dumped your file to Netfabb Online Repair service . The result is attached. Your slicer should now give you the desired model.

----------

